# For those of you asking to see the Irwin "death video"



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well if it was his last wishes for people to see a video of him dying doing what he loves then, respect the man's wishes. The family doesn't have to watch it. What the deceased wants within reason such as showing people his death he will get someday.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i was more curious about how he was KILLED by a typically harmless animal, that kills less than 1 human a year worldwide, but if you wanna take offence to it... great







and for your information: Steve requested himself that if anything ever happened to him in the "line of duty", that the video be released because thats what "he did" for a living... and he died with his boots on, how he wanted it to be (which is far better than crapping your diaper in a retirement home in my opinion)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

in agreement skunk.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


Agree


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

pcrose said:


> well if it was his last wishes for people to see a video of him dying doing what he loves then, respect the man's wishes. The family doesn't have to watch it. What the deceased wants within reason such as showing people his death he will get someday.


yep


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


 I know where ur coming from Exodus- there are some jackass'es who just want to see the death for its own sake.

wanting to see Steve's last documentary just to see his fate would be as sick as taping footage of peeps at the trade towers leaping to their deaths instead of being burned alive and watching it over and over just to witness a human death.

my neices are 5 and 7 and loved "the crocodile hunter" and even though it was Steve wish that if he died the footage be used anyhow, i can think of no usefull purpose for them to see that -ever. Or myself for that matter.

i've already seen real life violent death and seeing another human die is something i would prefer to not observe again.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Death is inevitable and younger kids shouldn't see it because they may not understand and it could mess with them psychologically. Death is all around and if it isn't terribly gruesome than there is no problem with what Steve wishes. The world trade center the people that took their lives was there choice and that is gruesome and people do not have to watch what happens but it is a part of history now. Either you watch it or you don't but it will be released some day wether it is tommorow or a year. Unless his wife destroys the footage and signs a copyright to the footage because she is the living half of the deceased.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Death is inevitable and younger kids shouldn't see it because they may not understand and it could mess with them psychologically. Death is all around and if it isn't terribly gruesome than there is no problem with what Steve wishes. The world trade center the people that took their lives was there choice and that is gruesome and people do not have to watch what happens but it is a part of history now. Either you watch it or you don't but it will be released some day wether it is tommorow or a year. Unless his wife destroys the footage and signs a copyright to the footage because she is the living half of the deceased.


If he wanted it to be seen , it will likely be seen.

As far as death goes, let's face it...none of us are getting out of this alive.
We're all going to have our day, some sooner and some later but each of us will go.

Live like Irwin did and don't waste time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree with Ex0dus and think that those saying 'it's what he wanted' are using that for an excuse. It's amazingly transparent.

What we have to think of is his family. They should okay this as well. Steve was a good family man but had trouble including them in quotes such as the one you guys are getting so much mileage out of.

I dont want to see it. I dont plan to see it if it's even available. You guys need to think about what reasons you have for wanting to see it. However, I'm guessing there's not a lot of thinking going on with those desperate to see this.

I guess on a piranha site where confused and insecure teenagers love posting videos of fish killing things I really shouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its wierd people actually like to see things like this, I for one am not different.

I personally think that it will never be realeased for the sake of his young children.

I think Discovery channel will be launching a marathon in his memory next week or so.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Steve and his wife might have discussed this issue once or twice in the pasted.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And that is more appropriate...

I'm definitely curious, but my curiosity versus scarring kids that are what.... 3 and 8???? gimme a break.... But people in general (and especially on the internet) are soooo detached these days.



User said:


> Steve and his wife might have discussed this issue once or twice in the pasted.


I was thinking that too. But I'd let Terri change her mind if she wanted to too...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This is an extremely rare instance only about 17 instances in the world with stingrays have been fatal and Steve's is the only one in the world that was caught on tape.

So I dont think this video will ever be destroyed due to its enormous value I would imagine.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

The thing u r lacking, is that no matter what it will leak. I believe that the family will relaease it since that is hwta he loved to do, and he died doing it. I think all kids should experiance death, especially since most youth thinks of themselves as a superman and unbreakable. Reality being, expert no expert, they are a wild animal. just liek a rbp they are know for being skittish but that doesnt mean it is the wrong place at the wrong time. I wanna see it, that way I know for sure if he was provoking it, for the show, or complete freak accident


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah, and its up to his wife as we speak if it wants to be released.... the value of that video would prob. put his children through college, i am sure discovery or animal planet will, or have paid enormous amounts of money for the rights knowing its bound to happen... it could be both bad and good for his kids either way, but im sure it will be released


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i dont want to see the video i was just wondering how big the stinger was i am not familiar with the ray he was killed by


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

look for images, it is large man, very large and sharp obviously


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i could care less if the vid is released or not, if it is

yeah i will want to see it but if not it wont bother me

i can pretty much picture what happen.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I dont think Terri has to worry about puttin her kids through college....but the value of the footage is definatly emmense...

I would like to see it, just because it was such a freak accident. I am very curious. It would be different if they had footage of a croc just devouring him...or attacked by a great white perhaps...because those are less rare than a stingray attack.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Based on what his friend and producer said on Larry King it will not be shown.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

plus again I wanna know if it was provoked, cause he was teasing it... or if he was just randomly attacked


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i dont want to see the video i was just wondering how big the stinger was i am not familiar with the ray he was killed by


It was a bull ray and I think their stingers can be a foot long. I ripped my thumb on a little one and man, did that hurt...

Sure the video can be educational for stingray biology interests but none of you are stingray biologists, you guys really need to stop it with this being transparent thing.

/waits for bloodthirsty p-fury numbnuts to bid on said stinger on ebay


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

acestro said:


> /waits for bloodthirsty p-fury numbnuts to bid on said stinger on ebay


its probably gonna go for like 2 million


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


WTF!!! weres the video







I think if anyone, he himself would have wanted us to see it








i dont understand, that was his whole thing, he'd tease and taunt his audience by teasing and taunting an animal and now that one got the best of him,







i should be ashamed to want to see it??







i dont get it, the guy plays with crocs, snakes that can kill and made his living doing it on camera, eeewww look how irritated this cobra gets when i tickle his balls







he had it coming..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i wanna see it for closure

his boy said it wasnt grusome 
just the sting 
he pulled it out 
and died

so i dont see why there not gonna show it

i think this one mans death has touched more poeple then any other 
i would imagine there being some kind radical funeral 
i dont think terry would let steve go out mellow 
he was a god in the animal world 
he will live forever


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yeah, I just disagree with you there.

/looks for video of Ben Rotheleshotdoghamburger in motorcycle accident...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i was listening to howard stern this morning and he said that they were going to let the wife decide on the issue. where he heard that i dont know, but i agree with freeze if it comes out ill watch it if it dont, then it dont.....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Why? For your own morbid curosity? Think for a moment for someone other than yourself... think about the young family he left behind.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Why? For your own morbid curosity? Think for a moment for someone other than yourself... think about the young family he left behind.


Good luck teaching morality to this crowd, I've tried that multiple times here


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> I agree with Ex0dus and think that those saying 'it's what he wanted' are using that for an excuse. It's amazingly transparent.
> 
> What we have to think of is his family. They should okay this as well. Steve was a good family man but had trouble including them in quotes such as the one you guys are getting so much mileage out of.
> 
> ...


n

Very well said and I agree. Eve if it was his wishes, the effect such an action would have on his family, especially his kids, is the first thing to consider. I think the release of the video should be entirely up to Terri, and I would more then understand her not wanting it released. Whatever happens, I hope it happens because thats what his family wanted.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i dont think it should be realised, but if it is, i would probably watch it, not because i want to see someone die, but because im extremly curious as to how this happened, to such an experienced person with a normaly docile animal. i still cant believe after all his encounters with giant crocs, and venemous snakes, a stingray did him in


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Why? For your own morbid curosity? Think for a moment for someone other than yourself... think about the young family he left behind.


Oh, the irony


----------



## bobfrapples (Aug 30, 2006)

Louie D said:


> i dont think it should be realised, but if it is, i would probably watch it, not because i want to see someone die, but because im extremly curious as to how this happened, to such an experienced person with a normaly docile animal. i still cant believe after all his encounters with giant crocs, and venemous snakes, a stingray did him in


He wasn't "experienced" in the sea. He was a crocodile hunter who specialized in reptiles and other various land/river/lake based animals. Even his own manager claimed if he were to be taken in the field, it would be in the sea....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

bobfrapples said:


> I dont think Terri has to worry about puttin her kids through college....but the value of the footage is definatly emmense...
> 
> I would like to see it, just because it was such a freak accident. I am very curious. It would be different if they had footage of a croc just devouring him...or attacked by a great white perhaps...because those are less rare than a stingray attack.


I agree about wanting to see it because of how rare it is, footage of a crocodile/great white attacking someone is equally rare. The only time I've seen a croc attacking a person is some dumbass sticking his head/arm into it's mouth, none of which were in its natural environment nor unprovoked. Even watching shark week, you never actually see a shark attacking a human. You always see the aftermath. Any footage like that is valuable.....

Regardless, the man died on his own terms, he died doing exactly what he wanted to do and it was captured on video exactly how he intended it to.....I see no problem with it being released. If you don't want to see it, don't watch it. No one is forcing you to do anything.

And just remember, it's the life in the years, not the years in the life.
[/quote]

I dont think its so much about who wants to see it or who doesnt, I think the issue here is more what impact the release of the video will have on his family, specifically his kids. What kind of issues will arise for them with the video being released, including both them possibly seeing it or being told about it through the years. Theyre very young and I think something like that will be very traumatic for them as they grow up. I hope its kept private.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

I really don't want to see the video, I respect Steve to much, for what he has done and what his legacy will continue to do....

Now The Timothy "grizzly man" Treadwell video/audio, thats another story, bring it on, that dude was just Fu$ked up.....


----------



## bobfrapples (Aug 30, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> I dont think Terri has to worry about puttin her kids through college....but the value of the footage is definatly emmense...
> 
> I would like to see it, just because it was such a freak accident. I am very curious. It would be different if they had footage of a croc just devouring him...or attacked by a great white perhaps...because those are less rare than a stingray attack.


I agree about wanting to see it because of how rare it is, footage of a crocodile/great white attacking someone is equally rare. The only time I've seen a croc attacking a person is some dumbass sticking his head/arm into it's mouth, none of which were in its natural environment nor unprovoked. Even watching shark week, you never actually see a shark attacking a human. You always see the aftermath. Any footage like that is valuable.....

Regardless, the man died on his own terms, he died doing exactly what he wanted to do and it was captured on video exactly how he intended it to.....I see no problem with it being released. If you don't want to see it, don't watch it. No one is forcing you to do anything.

And just remember, it's the life in the years, not the years in the life.
[/quote]

I dont think its so much about who wants to see it or who doesnt, I think the issue here is more what impact the release of the video will have on his family, specifically his kids. What kind of issues will arise for them with the video being released, including both them possibly seeing it or being told about it through the years. Theyre very young and I think something like that will be very traumatic for them as they grow up. I hope its kept private.
[/quote]
His daughter has been brought up around animals her whole life, just as Steve's father had done with him. I'm sure she's been warned about what could happen. Obviously they're too young to understand what happened or to even see what happened, but I think that they'll agree that this is what their father wanted and by the time they're old enough to understand what happened, they'll understand the reasoning behind why it was released. He lived for his work and I'm sure his family. He wouldn't put them through something they weren't prepared for. I'm sure Terri had known someday it would happen, and be caught on film, maybe not by a sting ray, but none the less knew it would happen.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am sickened.

Why?

Because of immature childish morbid fascination? No.

Because of the unethical and whimsical lunacy that annanimity allows on line? No.

I am sickened because a man has fallen. A man I did not approve of on many levels, but a man none the less.

I am sickened because a husband is dead, and his wife no longer has the shoulder she turned to in times of trauma and severe discomfort to lean on.

I am sickened because a father is no longer there to comfort children calling for Daddy.

I am sickened because a man died.

It has been said by someone wiser than I that the brutally honest are such, because they enjoy the brutality, not the honesty.

Whether or not the video is ever released matters not to me, will such a video be of any value to biological students, of course not. Will it be of value to the lay person, no. The only persons I think it will ever have any value to will be his family, and then only as a source of closure, and assurance that his passing was indeed as peaceful as it has been made to sound.

Sadly the bar is continually lowered, not raised.

Step up, challenge yourselves. Grow up. While I realize maturity occurs with age and experiences, use the experiences of others on occasion to further your own. It, again by wiser men than I, was said a smart man learns from his mistakes, and a wise man the mistakes of others.

Continual desesitization through our sensationalistic movie industry, and violence considered allowable in video games and other "entertainment" areas in everyday life make it acceptable to think it "cool" or "awesome" to view the death of a man. I disagree. I stand on principals made of stronger material than that gang.

I have seen images I wish could be erased from my mind and memory. Images not voluntarily sought.

Death has almost visited me twice, and for some reason I am still here, but I assure you there is nothing glamorous about it.

Does death find us all? Of course. We are after all mortal. But when it does find us, I would hope it does so with the ability to encounter it with dignity, integrity, and a sense of decency.

This community here on our pages is I believe made of better stuff than the average. Prove me right in the future, and speak with a little more respect and thought when concerning the death of anyone.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I find it a sad day that people are even discussing the issue of viewing someones death. I dont care how ironic or strange the circumstances are...we are still talking about viewing the death of another human.

The more I think about this situation...the more tragic it becomes. Even reading this thread has made this much more emotional for me.....then even his passing.


----------



## bobfrapples (Aug 30, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I find it a sad day that people are even discussing the issue of viewing someones death. I dont care how ironic or strange the circumstances are...we are still talking about viewing the death of another human.
> 
> The more I think about this situation...the more tragic it becomes. Even reading this thread has made this much more emotional for me.....then even his passing.


How is it sad to discuss viewing someones death when that person wished for it to be seen?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

bobfrapples said:


> I find it a sad day that people are even discussing the issue of viewing someones death. I dont care how ironic or strange the circumstances are...we are still talking about viewing the death of another human.
> 
> The more I think about this situation...the more tragic it becomes. Even reading this thread has made this much more emotional for me.....then even his passing.


How is it sad to discuss viewing someones death when that person wished for it to be seen?
[/quote]

Steve is no longer with us... so its no more his wish to have the tape seen or not. Stop being such an instentive asshole. Steve is a HUMAN who left behind a young family. Would you want your YOUNG children to see a video of you dying?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Stop being such an oversensitive asshole. 
Not everyone that wants to see it is out of some sick desire. Jesus! Some people are just intregured in the events of what happened. 
The man died. Yes. We all die yes. It will eventually be released its far too high profile. But Someone said it best about this board. when they questioned the lack of middle ground. to most of you its extreme. Its either your on one end of the spectrum or the other. no one seems to think that there may be sensible people here who can look at both ends of the spectrum. Its just like the pol;itical debate everyones so concearned with putting each other into a group and then attacking the group then to actually listen to what the other side is actually saying. 
So far this has been a very empty debate. who cares. 
If you want to see the video for whatever reason then wait for it to hit the net. I'm sure its just a matter of time. If you don't have the stomach or feel you are morally above watching the video then don't seek it out.

Personally if I were a man like Steve and I died doing what I loved. I would want people to see. He played with death all the time. He had come very close on many occasion. this time it got him. Call it educational inquisition call it morbid curisoity. 
CK said it wouldnt be of biological value. I disagree. apparently this animal has the distinction of being a peacefull animal. Perhapos our written perception is incorrect. Maybe something he did provoked it unintentionally. Maybe its just becomes a territorial animal as they grow and mature. I don't know I've never researched anything about the animal. 
But seriously lets step off our moral high horses and get over the fact that the natural curisoity in some people has given them the desire to view the film. 
Leave your perception of what is respectfull in this reguard at the door and don't dishonor the man by speaking on his behalf. 
Let his wife decide if she wants it to be released or not. Perhaps they had discussed the possiblity of this happening. I would imagine it has been a topic of debate between them considering their chosen lifestyles. So give it time. Let the woman come to terms with what has happened and sit back and wait. this discussion at this point is well quite pointless. And not everyone has the same perceptions of what respect and morality is.


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

hopefully they never reveal this video. it'd be horrible


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Stop being such an oversensitive asshole....












Pot....

meet kettle.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Stop being such an oversensitive asshole.
> Not everyone that wants to see it is out of some sick desire. Jesus! Some people are just intregured in the events of what happened.
> The man died. Yes. We all die yes. It will eventually be released its far too high profile. But Someone said it best about this board. when they questioned the lack of middle ground. to most of you its extreme. Its either your on one end of the spectrum or the other. no one seems to think that there may be sensible people here who can look at both ends of the spectrum. Its just like the pol;itical debate everyones so concearned with putting each other into a group and then attacking the group then to actually listen to what the other side is actually saying.
> So far this has been a very empty debate. who cares.
> ...


One of the most thought out, thorough, agreed-by-me posts Ive ever read on this website...I wasnt feeling all the people saying that they are morally above individuals who would not be opposed to watching this. If it came out, Id watch it...and I dont consider myself without morals. Obviously some of you would beg to differ, and THAT is unfair.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Stop being such an oversensitive asshole....











Pot....
meet kettle.
[/quote]

glad you picked the best part of the post to reply to.


----------



## Big Roc (May 4, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i could care less if the vid is released or not, if it is
> 
> yeah i will want to see it but if not it wont bother me
> 
> i can pretty much picture what happen.


I Agree


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Stop being such an oversensitive asshole....











Pot....
meet kettle.
[/quote]

glad you picked the best part of the post to reply to.








[/quote]

You of all people should know how it would feel to watch a parent die on video.

How would you have liked to have seen your mother die and be reminded of it constantly because its on video for the world to see. Ill tell you I surely woundt want to see my fathers death captured on video for the world to see. Stop thinking in terms of what you want and think about his family.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I wonder how Nick Berg's family felt when they saw his video on the net? I remember thinking that as I watched it and the sudden feeling of sickness and depression overcame me. I understand that the circumstances are completely different, but alike in that they put themselves in the situations that they were in and paid the ultimate price for it. Terry will decide for her family...Not for us.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> yeah, I just disagree with you there.
> 
> /looks for video of Ben Rotheleshotdoghamburger in motorcycle accident...


:laugh:







its Rothelesmuthafukindoubleburgerwithpickles, and if you find one, be sure to send me a copy







actually send him one also this way it can remind him not to wake up on the dumb ass side of the bed anymore..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Stop being such an oversensitive asshole....











Pot....
meet kettle.
[/quote]

glad you picked the best part of the post to reply to.








[/quote]

You of all people should know how it would feel to watch a parent die on video.

How would you have liked to have seen your mother die and be reminded of it constantly because its on video for the world to see. Ill tell you I surely woundt want to see my fathers death captured on video for the world to see. Stop thinking in terms of what you want and think about his family.
[/quote]

I'm not thinking of either side. I'm just saying that theres no need to call people out as horific gore mongering beasts. 
I get to see my mom die every time I watch a TV show or a movie that shows someone dieing from cancer. But thats a totally different situation. 
this is a man that lived his life in front of the camera. Doing exactly what it was that killed him. I'm not saying that they should or should not release the video. I'm simply saying that its pointless for us all to argue over whats right or wrong in this situation because ultimatly it is left to his wife to determine if letting the video out is in Steves wishes. And it very well may have been. But we really don't know. There is some positive that could come from it on a research point of view. could be profound could be a "freak" accident. But we will never really know unless that video is released. 
But again that is up to his wife to determine. But you have to at lest accept that there are people who are genuinely interested to see what really happened. Not for the gore factor of seeing someone die but because of who Steve is they want to know what really went wrong.

In all honesty I'm really not interested in seeing the final part of the video. I can picture in my head what happened there. its not pretty. But what I want to see is what happened between him and the ray that got him stabbed.


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

I prefer to remember Steve for how he lived, not how he died. I think it is really sad how people want to watch the event. I think all the news programs described his death as it actually happened. Why are poeple still crying out for more. Now please close this thread.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I find it a sad day that people are even discussing the issue of viewing someones death. I dont care how ironic or strange the circumstances are...we are still talking about viewing the death of another human.
> 
> The more I think about this situation...the more tragic it becomes. Even reading this thread has made this much more emotional for me.....then even his passing.


It didn't seem to bother anyone when there was a video posted of a guy blowing his brains out.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Steelrain... thats not cool


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> i was listening to howard stern this morning and he said that they were going to let the wife decide on the issue. where he heard that i dont know, but i agree with freeze if it comes out ill watch it if it dont, then it dont.....


i got money saying she lets it come out, sh*t i got money that he'd want people to see it.. not for nothing but alot of you who are against the world seeing this really dont know what the man was all about in the first place, I dont know too much about him but from what he's shown me, not only did he have a facination with dangerous reptiles, but he prided himself and earned his money by getting dangerously close and toying with them, even exploiting his first born for the sake of "tv".

what.. i was supposed to realize how docile the crocodile is, or was i supposed to admire him for having the self control he displayed when waving his first born above the head of a croc, what was this supposed to teach me other then he's an idiot that would do anything in front of a camera for ratings..regardless if he thought he had control over the situation like he obviosly thought he had control over the sting ray.. somebody please tell me the purpose of the act or even the thought of toying your newborn above a friggin crocodiles head, if it wasnt to show how docile a croc could be, which would still show no sence at all







then what was it..

nobody forced him to get that close to the stingray just like nobody told that other idiot that got his face chewed on for ten minutes by a croc to put his head in the crocs mouth, what is this a new kind of study on tooth decay.. he willingly took chances with his life exploiting these animals counting on being able to outsmart them at all times and counting on the world to want to see one of these animals chew on his head for ratings and he knew what came with this package deal better then anyone.. so when the obvious eventually happens..














but why??







..







im sorry the people finally get a chance to see the exact idea hes been flaunting on what can happen when you f*ck with nature, and i dont get to see it?..what a jip..

next i guess im supposed to feel bad when that lions den guy finally gets a little to close and ends up getting his ass eaten out by a whole pride..some guy goes to the zoo, hops a fence to go play with the polar bears and everyone calls him a lunatic, crocodile dundee does it and some how it makes him a genius..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i actually dont want to see it..for no more reason that i dontwant to see a person i respect die...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Some people are over-simplifyng this issue, it's not like he was some dude walking on the beach who fell on a stingray and got killed while someone was filming it. Nope, that was his job, he knew the risks he was taking which were very high and he knew he had a family to look after,which obviously ranked lower in his priorities than his love for animals, that's a fact, otherwise he wouldn't have kept making this type of shows, studying wild animals was the real love of his life, his true passion.
Yes he loved animals, yes he was a great guy,yes he loved his family, yes I liked him and his shows, but he made a name for himself by doing what??? studying animals up close, provoking them, testing them to see how far they would go, making death defying stunts (if any of the stunts he pullled with crocs, poisonous snakes, etc ins't death defying then I don't know what is), that stupid crap he did with his baby a few years ago to get some publicity, the list goes on and on (some might say it was a "calculated risk", I say that's BS, it's poor judgment period).

He did great things for animals and changed the way many of us think of them (for the better), but lets not be naive either, he made a ton of money while he was at it too, and he was going to do the same with this new show he was filming as well; I believe it should be left in the hands of his wife to decide wether it should be released or not, but in my personal opinion I believe it should be and it's not to fulfill anyones sick obsession to watch someone die (there are already plenty of videos on the net that take care of that) but because people are intrigued by it and they want to see what really happened, he made a living by doing what he did and what he loved, and he died doing it, so why can't people see it?

Regardless of this video-release issue, the fact is that a great man died and the world is a lesser place without him, may he rest in peace and best wishes to his family.

I'm sure Ill get flamed to hell by many because of this post so I wont even bother checking back on this thread, that's my opinion and I mean every word of it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I really have no interest in watching the video if it's released but I'm sure that sooner or later I'd end up seeing it.

Who hasn't watched the JFK vid as he rode in his limo and is shot? Jack Ruby shooting Lee Harvey Oswald? Video or pictures from the Kent State shootings?Most of us over 30 have seen all these videos/seen these photos and within a few years, if this video is released most will have watched it out of curiosity as to how it happened..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> The thing u r lacking, is that no matter what it will leak. I believe that the family will relaease it since that is hwta he loved to do, and he died doing it.


I don't know if it'll be leaked because "no matter what it will leak." I'm pretty sure the grizzly-man's death on video wasn't leaked or released.

I hope the video is never released. I hope his family/wife decide what happens with the video, destroy it, get rid of it, nothing good can come from it. RIP Steve


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah right... you guys are crazy!

That beheading video a while back had the most hits that I have ever seen on vid...

NOW THAT had to be gruesome...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> yeah right... you guys are crazy!
> 
> That beheading video a while back had the most hits that I have ever seen on vid...
> 
> NOW THAT had to be gruesome...


reconfirms the lowering of the bar, that's all. I remember explaining the biology of the incident to a young person who was traumatized by the vid... Indeed humanity truly saddens me sometimes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

remember... they aired the video of Irwin getting bit by that poisonous snake and they had to rush him to a doctor...

It only seems reasonable to air this video as well. He always wanted people to respect animals.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think there's um... a BIG difference there. Namely, an 8-year old girl and a 3-year old boy didn't lose a father in that video....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

He was 10 mins from dying...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> It seems overly sensitive but it's really a matter of respect and thinking about someone other than yourself.


Thats my point. That is what you guys are also doing. You don't want to see it so you decide that its of no value for anyone to see it. I say it is of value. Its a position of opinion. And true the actions of one stingray may not change the whole of them but the account should be noted and observed. How many people are killed by stingrays? And have it caught on tape? If anything it could be an educational peice for idiots that think its fun to swim with stingrays.

But he does have a family. A family that knows what his passion was. I still am firm in my opinion that if Terri decided to let it out then so be it. If not well also so be it. 
But to disreguard its value for what it is and who he was and what he did in my opinion dishonors the man and the work he's done.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> It seems overly sensitive but it's really a matter of respect and thinking about someone other than yourself.


Thats my point. That is what you guys are also doing. You don't want to see it so you decide that its of no value for anyone to see it. I say it is of value. Its a position of opinion. And true the actions of one stingray may not change the whole of them but the account should be noted and observed. How many people are killed by stingrays? And have it caught on tape? If anything it could be an educational peice for idiots that think its fun to swim with stingrays.

But he does have a family. A family that knows what his passion was. I still am firm in my opinion that if Terri decided to let it out then so be it. If not well also so be it. 
But to disreguard its value for what it is and who he was and what he did in my opinion dishonors the man and the work he's done.
[/quote]

I agree... and I also believe that Steve would want it aired!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bah, you guys are off your rockers (no offense, rocker). The video only has shock value. An educational thing to do would be to use dummies with the same consistency as human flesh (a la 'mythbusters') to learn about ray attacks. This video may not have even had a good enough angle to really see what happened (as you would be sure to have in any scientific exploration of such an event).

I take offense to saying my stance dishonors Irwin. I find it ironic to even say such a thing. The biological value of the video is just crap. At best it's a small drop in a bucket information-wise. I really need to speak to the teachers that taught you guys science...

Also:

"The Crocodile Hunter's friend and longtime manager John Stainton said the footage of Irwin's death should be destroyed to prevent it being leaked to the public"

"It's a very hard thing to watch, because you are actually witnessing somebody die," he said.

(on CNN with Larry King)

"At the moment it is in police custody for evidence. There's a coroner's inquest taking place at the moment."

"When that is finally released it will never see the light of day"



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> He was 10 mins from dying...


/hits own head with frying pan, cant take this nonsense anymore

I give up, you guys dont get it.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe if steve wanted it to be shown then his wife will respect that and show id he didnt then it wont be shown simple as that.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> Bah, you guys are off your rockers (no offense, rocker). The video only has shock value. An educational thing to do would be to use dummies with the same consistency as human flesh (a la 'mythbusters') to learn about ray attacks. This video may not have even had a good enough angle to really see what happened (as you would be sure to have in any scientific exploration of such an event).
> 
> I take offense to saying my stance dishonors Irwin. I find it ironic to even say such a thing. The biological value of the video is just crap. At best it's a small drop in a bucket information-wise. I really need to speak to the teachers that taught you guys science...


Well tell me when that episode of mythbusters airs.

You're right the angle may be crap and there may be nothing to it. but again this value of the tape is all specualtion and opinions.

My statement of dishonoring him is simpy based on the speculation that he may have wanted such a thing aired or released. But neither you nor I are him and cannot speak on his behalf. That is for Terri to decide.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

actually im glad that the nick berg video got out, because its a reality that needed to be agknowledged, especially by those that sympothize..

an innocent helpless man gets his head sawed off with a dull blade by psychotic islamists screaming god is great because his last name is berg and hes an american, a sad sad reality, all the more reasoning to take notice, but not for the faint of heart..

a man willfully puts himself in an uncontrollable situation he deems controlled gets stabbed in the heart by a bull rays stinger, now thats entertainment














no?? come on, the other night im watching the news or national geographic, dont remember, but some chick at the zoo hopped over the fence and gets up in the bears face with a camera to get a better picture and the bear grabbed her by the ass and almost pulls her through the gate they had there, stupid stupid sh*t but very entertaining














no??









i tell you what if i ever walk up to a guerilla and smack him on the ass, dont hesitate to laugh, and make sure they bury me with my head still rammed up my ass because it will be well deserved..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I am sure of this though...

If that tape was ever aired... it will have the highest ratings ever!!!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

you guys make me sick. you act like he was your best friend. Get the hell over it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone got a stingray in their aquarium and a good video camera? We can see that video instead...it will give most of the same effect...

I don't necessarily see the value of seeing the snuff film, but if Terry wants it released, I guess it will be--but I'm going to go with we won't see it and can learn about this tragedy in other ways.

I do want to see the rest of the documentary as an unfinished product--that might be a better tribute to the man than letting it all go to the cutting room floor and would definitely be better than a snuff film.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


SHUT THE f*ck UP you fairy bitch god your so damb annoying


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


SHUT THE f*ck UP you fairy bitch god your so damb annoying
[/quote]

Dont make me call th cops on your ass.

I would, but I dont feel like reading another lame topic about it....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


SHUT THE f*ck UP you fairy bitch god your so damb annoying
[/quote]

Dont make me call th cops on your ass.

I would, but I dont feel like reading another lame topic about it....
[/quote]


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


SHUT THE f*ck UP you fairy bitch god your so damb annoying
[/quote]

Dont make me call th cops on your ass.

I would, but I dont feel like reading another lame topic about it....
[/quote]









[/quote]
LMFAO they cant get me for anythng anymore im not even aloud to drive


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


SHUT THE f*ck UP you fairy bitch god your so damb annoying
[/quote]

Dont make me call th cops on your ass.

I would, but I dont feel like reading another lame topic about it....
[/quote]









[/quote]
LMFAO they cant get me for anythng anymore im not even aloud to drive
[/quote]

I'm not sure that I'd be proud of that, but to each his own.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


SHUT THE f*ck UP you fairy bitch god your so damb annoying
[/quote]

Dont make me call th cops on your ass.

I would, but I dont feel like reading another lame topic about it....
[/quote]









[/quote]
LMFAO they cant get me for anythng anymore im not even aloud to drive
[/quote]

Just because you can't drive doesn't mean someone can't call the cops and have them check your house/room for any illegal substances.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i knew just when a good debate was piping up some little farts would have a spat dont get me wrong its not cool to see peoples death ,, but has any one noticed how much cnn has been gettin away with lately ever since the new orleans flood,, come on he was at work when he died so why not injoy his last show in the comfort for you pc mind u i dont think it should ever be aired on tv...... bash me,, come on


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> As its not bad enough you enjoy watching your fish torture other animals... now you insiit on seeing his last video. I hope that video NEVER gets leaked for 3 reasons... Terri.... Bindi... Bob. I wish some of you kids thought before you spoke but its sad we live in a world that has no respect for anything.


SHUT THE f*ck UP you fairy bitch god your so damb annoying
[/quote]

Dont make me call th cops on your ass.

I would, but I dont feel like reading another lame topic about it....
[/quote]









[/quote]
LMFAO they cant get me for anythng anymore im not even aloud to drive
[/quote]

Just because you can't drive doesn't mean someone can't call the cops and have them check your house/room for any illegal substances.
[/quote]
let em check


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

bobfrapples said:


> How is it sad to discuss viewing someones death when that person wished for it to be seen?


Only someone on Fury would say something like that









Go and torture a rabbit with your P's or whatever the craze with you people is these days


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SamT said:


> How is it sad to discuss viewing someones death when that person wished for it to be seen?


Only someone on Fury would say something like that









Go and torture a rabbit with your P's or whatever the craze with you people is these days








[/quote]

I'm sorry but with only 21 posts what the hell do you know about the member base here to make that statement?

And yes this debate has gone to the shiter. thanks kids for having to get all personal and derail.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've got, um, a few more posts...

and there's a reason why I gave up my position on the P-fury staff. This thread is a prime example. Blacksunshine is one of the few civil folks debating the other side (Liquid too, although the Berg video is in some ways very different).

btw, Nice derail guys











cueball said:


> i knew just when a good debate was piping up some little farts would have a spat dont get me wrong its not cool to see peoples death ,, but has any one noticed how much cnn has been gettin away with lately ever since the new orleans flood,, come on he was at work when he died so why not injoy his last show in the comfort for you pc mind u i dont think it should ever be aired on tv...... bash me,, come on


Okay, here's a bash... Learn what a 'sentence' is.









I live here near New Orleans and go to school at the University of New Orleans. The coverage didn't even scratch the surface of the sadness down here.... you have no idea. And this story needs to be told. And the Berg video did help people realize the nature of the wicked terrorists. The Irwin video? No value. Nill. Zero. Zed. Nada. And dont cry, but I'm guessing that y'all wont get to see it.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I'm sorry but with only 21 posts what the hell do you know about the member base here to make that statement?
> 
> And yes this debate has gone to the shiter. thanks kids for having to get all personal and derail.


Yet again we see the shallowness of some of the people on this site. You think that with a low post count I dont know what go's on here? I have visited the site just about everyday since I joined, I just have more decency than to go and post in some mouse v piranha video thread "Cool man, that was ownage!!!!" This happens on lots of forums, you see a person a post count under 1000 and automatically think "He obviously doesnt know what he's talking about"

I wasnt flaming you BlackSunshine, or any of the other mature and respectful piranha keepers here, but the group of people who find joy in blood and death. Sick little kids IMO


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> you guys make me sick. you act like he was your best friend. Get the hell over it.


I really want to personally go out of my way to thank you for your excellent contribution...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> you guys make me sick. you act like he was your best friend. Get the hell over it.


I really want to personally go out of my way to thank you for your excellent contribution...
[/quote]

He does kinda have a point...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> you guys make me sick. you act like he was your best friend. Get the hell over it.


And i take it you have never even watched the Croc Hunter.

The way he opened his life on TV, the way he reached out, to everyone who watched, made him our friend. if you think we are sick, head over to animal planets official crocodile hunter forum, where 1000s feel the same way.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Okay, here's a bash... Learn what a 'sentence' is.:rasp:

NO i would rather not worry about the small thangs wile makin post on forms,,,,,just ta piss people like u off,,







got ya


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you guys make me sick. you act like he was your best friend. Get the hell over it.


I really want to personally go out of my way to thank you for your excellent contribution...
[/quote]

He does kinda have a point...
[/quote]

Um, no. He has no point.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SamT said:


> I'm sorry but with only 21 posts what the hell do you know about the member base here to make that statement?
> 
> And yes this debate has gone to the shiter. thanks kids for having to get all personal and derail.


Yet again we see the shallowness of some of the people on this site. You think that with a low post count I dont know what go's on here? I have visited the site just about everyday since I joined, I just have more decency than to go and post in some mouse v piranha video thread "Cool man, that was ownage!!!!" This happens on lots of forums, you see a person a post count under 1000 and automatically think "He obviously doesnt know what he's talking about"

I wasnt flaming you BlackSunshine, or any of the other mature and respectful piranha keepers here, but the group of people who find joy in blood and death. Sick little kids IMO








[/quote]

Of course post counts don't have much to do with your knowlage of fish. however when making a statement that outlines the general populace of the fourms I would think that having a higher post count would mean that you have actually participated in some discussions with the members here and would have actual grounds to make a statement like that. 
And really after your first comment in this thread opinting out the shallowness of others isn't something you are really in the position to make. I mean your comment was pretty shallow in its own right. 
And I don't post "cool Man! Owanage" posts. 
but again I just don't like the extremes that people tend to group everyone with differnt views then themselves do here. Just as your statement did.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

cueball said:


> Okay, here's a bash... Learn what a 'sentence' is.:rasp:
> 
> NO i would rather not worry about the small thangs wile makin post on forms,,,,,just ta piss people like u off,,:rasp: got ya


Okay, here's bash #2. Learn how to quote.

:rasp:


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and bash #3?

:rasp:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

cueball said:


> and bash #3?
> 
> :rasp:


Your tank is aquascaped poorly.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> And I don't post "cool Man! Owanage" posts.


I know you dont, you're someone with a bit of sense. And no I havent taken part in many discussion here, but I know what Fury is becoming infamous for, the bloodthirsty people a few other have already described in this thread. I know you know which group I'm talking about, and so does everyone else.

A family man has just died and all some people here can do is post how much they want to see the video of him dying. And as an avid viewer of his programmes and a fan, its pisses me off, and I for one feel insulted that someone myself and many others respected is spoken about like this.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Im just going to say this...I realize that Steve died while swimming with a bull ray on camera. Where is the ACTUAL outcry of people saying "I have to see this" before this thread was even created. No offense intended towards Ex0dus, I just think an argument is being created, not commented upon. In the "Steve is dead, rest in peace" thread, people were paying their respects, etc. From what I recall, a few members mentioned that it would be interesting to watch the video. Its not like that was the main theme of the thread. Now there is this thread, where Ex0dus calls into question those asking to see the "Steve Irwin death video". Honestly, I didnt see anybody really making a huge deal out of it BEFORE the creation of this thread. And those who were clammoring to view the video were definitely in the minority. This whole "will it get shown, will it never get shown" argument is, at this point, past blown out of proportion. If it gets shown on TV, turn the channel. If it gets leaked to the internet, dont click the link. But it really is unfair to criticize somebody for having a natural curiousity. Some peoples curiousities are simply more morbid than others...and that doesnt make those people any less human, nor does it make them bad examples of human beings. It simply shows that they ARE human.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

There is another reason, some may want to or feel a need to see it, witness it with their own eyes, before they can fully accept that he is dead.

alot of ppl, including myself are living life with a kind of haze right now, an unreal feeling that this is just a bad dream, i have yet to be able to shake that feeling.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

SamT said:


> How is it sad to discuss viewing someones death when that person wished for it to be seen?


Only someone on Fury would say something like that









Go and torture a rabbit with your P's or whatever the craze with you people is these days








[/quote]
















/looks for a rabbit..
/spots a rabbit..
/knocks sh*t over trying to catch rabbit..
/throws rabbit in pygo tank..


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Liquid, your so barbaric. You must be one of those house-dwelling savages. You really should spend more time living in the trees, amongst the birds and wildlife and amoebas and bacteria! Then you would have a greater appreciation for the life you are living today. Think about the Amoebas, Liquid...its all about the amoebas!!

...On a sidenote, Im about to watch the Insider and theyre teasing the show, acting like theyre about to show the Irwin video. "Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dies...and its ALL caught on camera." Doubt they plan to show it...I probably wont even watch so as to not fall for their cheap marketing ploy...Now...if they were to say "see it all go down...NEXT!"...well, Id probably stay tuned then.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SamT said:


> Im just going to say this...I realize that Steve died while swimming with a bull ray on camera. Where is the ACTUAL outcry of people saying "I have to see this" before this thread was even created. No offense intended towards Ex0dus, I just think an argument is being created, not commented upon. In the "Steve is dead, rest in peace" thread, people were paying their respects, etc. From what I recall, a few members mentioned that it would be interesting to watch the video. Its not like that was the main theme of the thread. Now there is this thread, where Ex0dus calls into question those asking to see the "Steve Irwin death video". Honestly, I didnt see anybody really making a huge deal out of it BEFORE the creation of this thread. And those who were clammoring to view the video were definitely in the minority. This whole "will it get shown, will it never get shown" argument is, at this point, past blown out of proportion. If it gets shown on TV, turn the channel. If it gets leaked to the internet, dont click the link. But it really is unfair to criticize somebody for having a natural curiousity. Some peoples curiousities are simply more morbid than others...and that doesnt make those people any less human, nor does it make them bad examples of human beings. It simply shows that they ARE human.


Finally! Thank you Pygo! thats what I'm talking about.

/uppercuts the world


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

*edit

pointless


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

SamT said:


> How is it sad to discuss viewing someones death when that person wished for it to be seen?


Only someone on Fury would say something like that









Go and torture a rabbit with your P's or whatever the craze with you people is these days








[/quote]

Who the hell are you ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> Liquid, your so barbaric. You must be one of those house-dwelling savages. You really should spend more time living in the trees, amongst the birds and wildlife and amoebas and bacteria! Then you would have a greater appreciation for the life you are living today. Think about the Amoebas, Liquid...its all about the amoebas!!
> 
> ...On a sidenote, Im about to watch the Insider and theyre teasing the show, acting like theyre about to show the Irwin video. "Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dies...and its ALL caught on camera." Doubt they plan to show it...I probably wont even watch so as to not fall for their cheap marketing ploy...Now...if they were to say "see it all go down...NEXT!"...well, Id probably stay tuned then.


Uga Boogah!!
/beats wife on head with a log..
Wheres liquids food!! Liquid hungry and fed last rabbit to pygos..


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Actually P-fury dispite the name has more people that are aganst bloodshed and live feedings. So I'm not sure how you come up with the bloodthirsty members. there are a couple guys that come thru every now and then that put fish oghether just for the sake of watching one die ot for the fight.
> You will see that that is not tolerated here. So I don't know how P-Fury is becoming infamous for being bloodthirsty. In reality we are people that are very dedicated to proper fish keeping.


Please stop making it seem like I'm generalising with every member on this forum, because I'm not. I know most members are against the live feeding of animals, and I respect them. The people who have been saying it would be good to see the video are type of people that come across to me as the type who would feed a pet hamster to pygos.



> There is another reason, some may want to or feel a need to see it, witness it with their own eyes, before they can fully accept that he is dead.
> 
> alot of ppl, including myself are living life with a kind of haze right now, an unreal feeling that this is just a bad dream, i have yet to be able to shake that feeling.


I can understand people who felt they knew Steve watching it for a sense of acception and completion, but some of the people who have posted in this thread obviously didnt care at all.



> Who the hell are you ?


I'm Sam, I keep fish and turtles







Who are you?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, this thread has gone from bad to pathetic. The immaturity, ignorance and disrespect of people never ceases to amaze me. Without even mentioning the derail with bashing of members here, the way people react to someones death is pretty sad. Saying assenine stuff like


> you guys make me sick. you act like he was your best friend. Get the hell over it.


 is pretty pathetic. Im sorry, I didnt realize it was a bad thing to have respect for someone you dont personally know, and to consider the feelings of the family they left behind.

When it all comes down to it, theres a group of idiots here that are trying to make excuses to fulfill their sick fantasies of seeing someone die. They dont want to see the video for any reason other then morbid curiosity. The crap like the scientific perspective is bs unless someone here is professionally studying the effects of sting ray barbs on human victims. Being as Im sure thats not the case, its more likely a bunch of immature adolescents who feel the need to see someone die regardless of the effect it may have on 2 young children and a widow. Grow up and learn to have some respect. This whole e-thug Im a badass attitude is getting really old really quick.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. The family and Discovery Channel have already decided the video will not be aired.

2. The only learning experience here is that nature does bite, stab, or squeeze the life out of you. Just like a child should be taught that fire burns. Steve was not in his environment from all accounts. Yet accidents do happen, even to experts.

3. The stingray stab was a rare ocurance, just like you dudes who keep trying to catch piranhas with your hands and it bites you. Who's dummer? the fish who is doing what it does instinctively or the human who is supposed to be more intelligent than the common animal/fish.

4. For those that think the death of Steve is worth showing. It really has no value. And if it did, then using animation would suffice as a learning tool without the actual video being showed. That gives the privacy and respect to the family and friends who are grieving.

Those that take issue with what I wrote, have it. Nothing more than I can add or say.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Hastatus...well posted!









For the poster of the "treating him like your best friend comment" I met him. I loaned animals for a shoot, I have friends that know Terry from *BEFORE* Steve, and my friend Mark was in constant conversation with Steve *BEFORE* he was famous as they both are monitor nuts...so please be aware of your facts *BEFORE* chewing on your shoes.

This thread is absolutely non-productiveand it needs to be closed; as all constructiveness has been lost.

To those of you who posted serious queries and legitemate debate, thank you. I strongly disagree, but your opinions were read and comprehended.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Hastatus...well posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, it should be closed


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

And the last word goes to the family and friends of Steve. This topic is now closed.


----------

